# Looking for seal with no friction



## MH500 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi every one
I have a cylinder with about 20 bar pressure inside. on top of this cylinder there is a shaft that should have able Longitudinal movement in the cylinder with no friction and no leak. in fact this shaft putting something under mechanical pressure while a pneumatic pressure surround it. 
I'm looking for a sealing mechanism that do this for me.

Thank u


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this for a Halloween prop?


----------



## MH500 (Aug 24, 2016)

What ?!!!
wasn't my question not clear enough ?!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Now now, no need to get snippy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MH500 said:


> What ?!!!
> wasn't my question not clear enough ?!


What is the cylinder going to be used for?
Do you celebrate Halloween in Iran?


----------



## MH500 (Aug 24, 2016)

Actualy thise cylinder uses for a mechanical pressure test on a kind of stone sample in laboratory condition.
A cilynder fulls with water under 20 bar pressure and at the same time our sample is under mechanical pressure in the cilynder. 
This is a university test. 
I m looking for a simple sealing mechanism that prevent to leak pressure and let the cilynder shaft move smothly whit minimum friction. 
And in iran we dont celebrate hollowin but we think thats very funny.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MH500 said:


> Actualy thise cylinder uses for a mechanical pressure test on a kind of stone sample in laboratory condition.
> A cilynder fulls with water under 20 bar pressure and at the same time our sample is under mechanical pressure in the cilynder.
> This is a university test.
> I m looking for a simple sealing mechanism that prevent to leak pressure and let the cilynder shaft move smothly whit minimum friction.
> And in iran we dont celebrate hollowin but we think thats very funny.


This forum is about Halloween and making props. Since you are not here to be involved in this community, you may find it hard to get any assistance with your questions. Have you tried a forum that deals specifically with laboratory pneumatics?


----------



## MH500 (Aug 24, 2016)

I found this forum with google search. 
Anyway Im sorry because of making question in this forum. 
Tanks for your attention. 
Good luck


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Check with the manufacturer of the cylinder. It sounds like you're using a cylinder that was designed for a different application than what you're trying to use it for.


----------



## MH500 (Aug 24, 2016)

bfjou812 said:


> Check with the manufacturer of the cylinder. It sounds like you're using a cylinder that was designed for a different application than what you're trying to use it for.


Ok
Tnx


----------

